
How We Overturned the Retroactive Tax on Startup Founders - rbudd
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2013/10/07/overturned-retroactive-tax-startup-founders/
======
myrandomcomment
I have already emailed my accountant to file for the refund.

------
gohrt
Is there is a "news" version of this story? The press release makes it hard to
understand what the actual issue is, and what happened.

